# Gelaskins, donner de la couleur à vos appareils!



## Aitae (27 Mars 2011)

_*(Etant un feignant je fait un copier coller de mon poste sur le forum de jeuxvideo.com)*_

Bonsoir, 

je voulais juste faire un petit sujet pour celle et ceux qui ne connaîtrais pas encore ce fantastique service qu'est Gelaskins. 

Gelaskins est un service qui vous permet tout simplement de réaliser très simplement via un éditeur disponible sur leur site internet des skins de grande qualité pour vos appareils (iPad, smartphone, PC, console de jeux etc). 

Le principe est simple, vous vous rendez sur: 

http://gelaskins.com/ 

Vous allez dans la rubrique "Create your own", vous choisissez votre appareil dans la liste et c'est parti! Il vous suffit d'uploader une image et de passer par l'éditeur pour réaliser très simplement un fantastique skins pour votre appareil. 

J'utilise ce service depuis un bon moment et j'en suis très satisfait, le produit est de très bonne qualité et la livraison rapide, moins d'une semaine via UPS. 

De plus il y à un avantage, avec l'arrivé de l'iPad 2 et du smart cover qui ne protège pas l'arrière de l'appareil, ce skins empêchera votre appareil de s'abîmer trop facilement et permettra une meilleur prise en main vu qu'il glissera moins. 

Pour vous donner une idée du produit voici une image de mon iPad 1: 

http://yfrog.com/z/hszasyxj 

Et voici ma commande pour mon iPad 2: 

http://yfrog.com/z/h4ajsqbj 

bref en ce dimanche je pensais que je devais vous parler de ce service de qualité qui donnera de la couleur à vos produits, même si je pense que nombre d'entre vous le connaisse! 

Si vous avez des questions ou si vous souhaitez partager vos créations n'hésitez pas!


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2011)

Tes deux derniers liens ne marchent pas.

Je laisse ton post en place, car apparemment ce n'est pas de la pub, mais ça y ressemble fort. Donc attention.


----------



## Aitae (27 Mars 2011)

Non ce n'est pas de la pub je te rassure, enfin dans un certain sens si c'est de la pub pour un service que j'apprécie et que je souhaite partager mais je ne suis pas payer pour le faire, je fait cela avec plaisir.

Pour les deux derniers liens il semblerait en effet qu'il y ait un petit soucis, je mettrais cela plus tard quand j'aurai un hébergeur qui fonctionne correctement .


----------



## Padawanlady (28 Mars 2011)

Merci ! je me suis commandée 1 skin pr mon ipod 6, 2 pr l iphone 4 et un pour mon futur ipad 2...
je connaissais pas mais les designs sont magnifiques !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2011)

U question: ce sont des stickers? Des housses?

C'est fait en quoi? Si ce sont des tickets, déjà testé pour mon ordi: entre la difficulté a poser sans bulle, le fait que les coins se décollent avec le temp, ce n'est pas le plus recommandable... Si ce se sont des coques souples, j'adhere par contre, car les designs sont vraiment sympas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h02 ----------

Je viens de vérifier: ce sont des stickers en vynil 3M...

Je pars en courant, je vous conseil la meme chose... Testé sur mon ancien Pc portable (jamais je ne ferai Ca a mon MacBook), vite regretté...


----------



## Scatcat (22 Mai 2011)

Comme d'habitude, sous prétexte que c'est pour un produit Apple c'est 10$ plus cher. Mais sinon c'est pas mal comme truc malgré que je n'en trouve que peu de vraiment joli.
Sinon. Bénéficie t-on de la conversion $>&#8364; ?


----------



## Lamar (28 Mai 2011)

Scatcat a dit:


> Comme d'habitude, sous prétexte que c'est pour un produit Apple c'est 10$ plus cher.



C'est vrai que c'est quand même gonflé : tous les skins à 20 $, ceux pour iPad 30 $  Plus dur à fabriquer, sans doute.


----------



## iPadOne (29 Mai 2011)

GelaSkin fait des beaux produits, mais ils sont très cher . en plus les artistes gagnent vraiment très peu et sont bloqué en exclu chez eux (Jason Freeny est un copain) , mais ils choisissent des bons  le sticker 3M quils utilisent est ce qui ce fait de mieux  (il y a 6 type de sticker 3M réutilisable)


----------

